

Speak to learn English with Spell Up, a Google Chrome Experiment - mariusandreiana
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2014/05/speak-to-learn-with-spell-up-our-latest.html

======
mariusandreiana
For me it doesn't work with Google+ blocked by AdBlock (now that's a directive
to push Google+ :-)

